# 2010 Blackstone Cemetery



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Well I still have a HUGE amount of stuff to put away in storage - I can hardly get inside the garage! - but here are some photos from Halloween 2010.

The addition of the finished cemetery fence, although not that visible in the photos, was a huge improvement. I no longer had to worry about people going in through the display and either hurting themselves or damaging something.

The new mausoleum was also a big (pardon the pun) hit with everyone. I only got the front entrance archway and pillars done with the rest being put on next year's list. I really liked how it added a focal point for the display and worked as a backdrop for the other props.

Be sure to check out my website for lots more photos and also a special note to all the Canadian haunters out there - I'm currently accepting photo submissions for the *2011 Haunted Canada Calendar*. Deadline is Friday, December 4th so let's get those photos in. Full details here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. Simply amazing. Great use of lighting UH.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay, finally!! Been waiting on yours, and it was worth the wait.... the mausoleum is amazing, even as it is! Heading off to the website now to see more!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Love seeing the mausoleum and of course the reaper and stones are kickin! I'm following Dixie! Fantastic! And I'm close to Canada if that counts for anything....a short ferry ride or quick run up I-5 and I'm there! Had to come back and add that you have some great shots on the website, I really like the first scarecrow with jack o'lantern photo and the cemetery shots are sweet as well. Mr Boo Bones is Dead is great as well along with the back story!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, your attention to detail on your stones just blows me away!

Oh, and there is that amazing gargoyle perched at the top of your mausoleum! How the heck did you get that guy mounted up there?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Excellent!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow Hector! Your display never fails to impress! Always a treat to see your stuff. Love the mausoleum entrance and can't wait to see the rest. Great stones/lighting/props/everything!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Another great Blackstone Cemetery that's growing to epic size with the mausoleum. I love the witch's pose on your website, she can't be thinking something good. I see you got the fence done too.It all looks great and beautiful photographs too.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... love the details!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this cemetery - so visually appealing.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, fantastic display!
The mausoleum is beautiful.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Incredible Lettering work on the tombstone! What is your method?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have such a wonderful eye for details. Your entire setup is just amazing, love it!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great shots of a great subject.

I really like the skull over the sign.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Uruk your haunt is great. I love all the detail you put into your props, from the awesome sign to the tombstones. I swear there is some kind of special halloween magic in Canada you guys are tapping into.

Check out his links. There is more halloween porn on his site. I love your photos!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> Uruk your haunt is great. I love all the detail you put into your props, from the awesome sign to the tombstones. I swear there is some kind of special halloween magic in Canada you guys are tapping into.
> 
> Check out his links. There is more halloween porn on his site. I love your photos!


Halloween porn! LOL! Now THAT's funny.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. It means a lot coming from such a great group of like-minded Halloween fans.

To answer a few questions the gargoyle comes off the roof. I actually attach him when the archway is on the ground and then lift it into place on top of the columns. He also serves to lock the roof panels in place. I have some in-progress construction shots on my website. http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/mausoleum.html

For the tombstones I use a woodburner tool to carve the epitaphs and cracks. Make sure you use it with lots of ventilation as the fumes are toxic. I also have some tutorials & templates available on my website.

Thanks again!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome! Great photos, super props and nice lighting. I especially liked the "Zombie Crossing" sign (I may have to borrow that one). Also, the mausoleum is really shaping up great.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

kevin242 said:


> Awesome! Great photos, super props and nice lighting. I especially liked the "Zombie Crossing" sign (I may have to borrow that one). Also, the mausoleum is really shaping up great.


Thanks!! You can download the zombie crossing as a PDF from my website and then take it to a sign shop where they can print it out for you.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never realized that was a small side yard. Great use of space and lighting.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Just checked out your Halloween photos on your site (Not the 1st time I've been there and it sure won't be the last!) Great stuff! Your cemetery and tombstones are amoung the top out there in home haunts! 
Ps. I think I'll send you some pic for the haunter's calendar, layout looks great!


----------

